# Serrasalmus Humeralis?"Green Tiger Piranha"



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

I was checking out my LFS and i came across their new shipment of piranhas. Among the usual black's and redbellies I saw a new tank housing a fish labelled as a Green Tiger piranha. Im really thinking of picking it up to put into my now empty 50 gallon because it was really really agressive and feisty







. The thing is i've never heard of this variety before so i was very curious to know if anyone had heard of it. Btw: its not shown in the species chart on this site. Sorry i couldnt get pics

thx in advance and keep up the great work


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The epithet _Green Tiger Piranha_ is usually applied to S. manueli.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

well the green tiger piranha you may be reffering to is also known as a Manueli.
Serrasalmus Manueli......
Good luck with your search


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Most likely S.Manuelli


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

3 replies all at the same time... not bad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats a sweet specimen PMasta


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Yup thats the fish Piranha Master!!


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Uh Oh wait a sec....... serrasalmus manueli? Is'nt that the largest species of piranha







? Will a 50 gallon even be big enuf?







Anyone with experience....post here!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grumble said:


> Uh Oh wait a sec....... serrasalmus manueli? Is'nt that the largest species of piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What size are you buying this specimen ?
when I had mine I had a 5 incher in a 90 gallon ...

I think your 50 will do fine for a many a year maybe even 5 or so ....
This fish in a home aquarium will probably max out at around 10 to 11 inches.....They grow very slow but will get ver very big in time, while in the wild
I hope this helps.....


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Thx for the info Mr. Harley. Im trying now to decide whether to pick up a nice rhom or go with the manueli...hmm


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grumble said:


> Thx for the info Mr. Harley. Im trying now to decide whether to pick up a nice rhom or go with the manueli...hmm


 No problem ..
Either or is a great selection...........


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, you really can't go wrong with either. Pick the one that seems to have the best personality, this is what makes a p great.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

grumble said:


> I was checking out my LFS and i came across their new shipment of piranhas. Among the usual black's and redbellies I saw a new tank housing a fish labelled as a Green Tiger piranha. Im really thinking of picking it up to put into my now empty 50 gallon because it was really really agressive and feisty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 was it the pet store "Nature" in Lasalle?

if so, i also saw it there the other day.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

just to clarify things, i saw in a previous post that you were from montreal...









which is why im asking


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah!!














Another montrealer


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

awesome


----------

